# MHF Membership.



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Great to see the MHF membership increasing by approx 20 per day in the last few days.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes, but must point out that many of them do not pay so we loose them.
There are also many that over the 10 years have dropped out of sight.
However nothing detracts from the point that MHF is the number one in motorhome forums online.
This is due to Members since day one happy to answer questions and be of assistance where possible and share vast array of information free.
The membership has expanded to overseas and we get and give up to date information from many regions.
I do hope this continues.

cabby

Plus we should really say a big thanks to Dave for starting MHF. I do not think he expected to see it as big as this.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Firstly thanks to Dave for starting MHF a great forum.
Secondly if you don't subscribe,WHY ? The answer to your problem would more than cover the cost of your subscription.
Do it now.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Gosh, Gassy and Cabby, are you two getting a backhander? :lol: Anyway, I concur with your sentiments. 8)


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

I think free life membership for saying a few kind words is fair. :lol:


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree, the annual subscription fee is more than returned in help, support and advice.

Ironically of the forums that I belong, I am a paid up member of only two, this and Wildcamping. I think both seem to co-exist well together.

Graham


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Of course there is another MHF, and if this one does not get its software up to date it will loose membership to the other one.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps I am missing something but my impression over the last few weeks is that MHF site has become more reliable. It did go through a bad patch last year, when I and many others searched around for a more stable site to reside in. However for the last few months I have not really spent any time elsewhere as this site has been more than adequate.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree Alan, it works for me, including the spell check 8) 
It's a shame I keep missfingering and not checking the spelling :wink:


----------

